# Vermin, Bugs and Etc.



## Mike1950 (Sep 29, 2012)

Let us all put are input on how to control-limit the transport of things we do not want in our wood. Seems like it is a very vast issue intertwined with heresay, politics, rumors truth and plain ol BS. Now this an information thread- not an arguement thread- there will be a lot of different opinions which is great. Rules no name calling or contention. We need to remember our manners. Thanks I know all of you will.


----------



## Mike1950 (Sep 29, 2012)

I never knew it till one of my rentals had them -we have termites here. They came in a load of bark from the south- man you would think we had enough bark. Happened in the 70's. we were still burying our garbage at that time ant the county athourities did their due diligence and came up the remediation method-bury the affected wood at the dump :dash2::dash2::dash2::dash2::fit::fit: Now of course there was plenty of food for termites at the dump and because of decomposition created heat, it turned out to be a wonderful place for the termites to adapt and flourish. Now the surrounding new houses are overrun with the bugs to this day nobody will admit what has happened. 
Now I started this thread with this true story- the battle against the negative effects of our shrinking world -in my eyes is a losing battle. To win we must adapt as the bugs, vermin-etc. cause in my eyes stopping transport of such seems impossible at this point. I hope I am wrong.


----------



## BarbS (Sep 30, 2012)

That is Very useful info, Corey. Thank you.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Sep 30, 2012)

EAB quarantine was the same here in michigan, once processed it was or is ok to move. Just not in log form with bark. We used to have to be carefull about moving logs with bark out of a quarantined area, but now the whole state is infected, and all the surrounding states too. When I mill ash for lumber I usually try to mill it where it was felled and leave the slabs behind for firewood, and that way I only move good clean wood without the bark or cambium layer. The almost total loss of the ash tree's in michigan is very sad :sad: very few have survived and most are infected or suffered damage from the eab. Ash tree's used to line our streets and are now all gone! I have seen the destruction from the eab and agree that uninfected states need to take precautions.


----------



## EricJS (Sep 30, 2012)

I agree with Cory about the plastic. I believe it keeps the moisture content in check and helps minimize warpage. (I've received wood both ways and there seems to be an obvious pattern, at least to me.)

I also wrap the seams of the package, but that's because I try to make the package bulletproof. I've seen how the USPS handles packages.

So now it seems that there are additional reasons to package this way. I love it.


----------



## Mike1950 (Sep 30, 2012)

Hey Cory or?? correct me if I am wrong but the plastic- does that just not assure the bugs have a safe trip till they get to their destiny. I just do not see how that makes one bit of difference. Also the black plastic bag in the 100 degree sun. It does absolutely nothing to PPB's. At least it sure did not for the ones I tried it on.

As far as taping the boxes- I duct tape all the way around in both directions multiple times. I have had 2 boxes come undone. The wood got to where it was going. I bet it is wonderful on USPS's equipment.......


----------



## Kevin (Sep 30, 2012)

A very effective way to get rid of critters in your boards and truning pieces is to throw it on a red ant pile. Kid you not, those suckers will invade every last nook and cranny and completely rid the piece of bugs. 

Next time I throw a piece of infested mesquite on a red ant bed I'll wait a couple hours and make a short video. They drag the fat wroms out and haul them down to their hill while the worm is squirming all over the place - looks like the lilliputians transporting Lemuel Gulliver - way cool.


----------



## cabomhn (Sep 30, 2012)

Kevin said:


> A very effective way to get rid of critters in your boards and truning pieces is to throw it on a red ant pile. Kid you not, those suckers will invade every last nook and cranny and completely rid the piece of bugs.
> 
> Next time I throw a piece of infested mesquite on a red ant bed I'll wait a couple hours and make a short video. They drag the fat wroms out and haul them down to their hill while the worm is squirming all over the place - looks like the lilliputians transporting Lemuel Gulliver - way cool.



Wow that is a great idea and I would definitely love to see that. Might have to be the next classroom lesson thread.


----------

